# Chairman Meow (Cherry)'s Adventures



## krzyk (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi. I feel like making a thread dedicated to my lovely kitten, Chairman Meow (Cherry). 

*Sept 21, 2012*
Cherry, of 10ish weeks, just went to her first vet visit today for an initial exam. I've read lots of horror stories on the forum, reviews, and other places so I was pretty anxious about my own first visit with her. 

The visit wasn't that bad. The people at the vet were pretty straightforward. Sign in, wait a little bit, have the vet see her. They didn't force an abundance of shots and vaccines on her, which I've read happens. She got her FVRCP shot , something called Resolution, and another thing for deworming. For the most part, it seemed reasonable. She was such a good sport too. A little wiggly and obviously uncomfortable during the temperature check through the booty. And when she was getting her shot she whined a little but then shook it off and walked it off like a champ.

I felt underwhelmed overall. I had a million questions about some symptoms she's been having. Nothing too serious--runny nose, gunk in eye, sneezing, and farty. The vet chalked it up to "some sort of viral thing we can't do anything about." Which is fine...I guess. Also nothing about why she insists on pooping/peeing on our Lovesac (beanbag chair) while still using the actual litter box regularly. 

I'm not too worried because I've done a lot of reading, so I have some ideas of what I'm going to do for her for the time being. I'm probably going to give her some lysine and acidophilus for her health, and get some Nature's Miracle for the Lovesac. It doesn't look like she has any actual pain or trouble using the bathroom. I'm guessing the Lovesac is so comfortable and big for her that to her, it looks like a long trip to the bathroom so she just goes where she's at.

Cherry seems to be in good health though and unscarred by the whole experience. The vet said the shots might make her tired...So far, that has not been the case.


----------



## krzyk (Sep 14, 2012)

As of right now, i'm in the car with my boyfriend, roommate and the chairman in a car going from baltimore where we live to boston to visit family. The trip is generally 6-8 hours long and we've been driving for about 5 hours with a restroom break about two hours ago. I let her out of the carrier so she could stretch a bit. Chairman has been sleeping for most of the trip which is surprising since the two times i've took her to the vet she was awake and pining to get out. She basically slept as soon as we got in the car. It may have to do with the fact i layed a small towel down in the carrier instead of one of my shirts as in previous times. I'm writing with my prepaid phone right now so i can't make appropriate paragraphs. Anyways, i made sure she went to the bathroom before we left (isn't that what all good parents do for their kids?) So so far, no accidents. hopefully we'll reach our destination in the next hour or two and i'll give her something to eat and some water.


----------



## Evanescent (Nov 14, 2012)

My kittens were 'going' on my Luvsac, too! Dx
And then they started getting worse and worse about using their box..

So I purchased some Dr Elsey's Kitten Attract litter. Since the day I got it, no messed up bed or luvsac  I can even be messy and leave clothes on the floor if I feel like being lazy without them peeing on my clothes ^^


----------

